# Hey guys



## bclemmons (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I'd introduce myself. I've been over in the Sex In Marriage area talking about an issue I was having in my marriage, seems like a common enough issue, my thread is 'Opinions please'. 

Looks like I'm needing to man up a little and up my alpha. I guess I've sort of known this for a long time, but never have really addressed it. I've always been a beta type guy, and it never has worked all that well, but as time goes on, it's working less and less. 

I'm reading No More Mr. Nice Guy currently and plan to read Athol Kay's book and The 5 Languages of Love too. 

Thought I'd just say hi and thanks to all the men who have been giving me advice so far.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

welcome bclemmons,
so sad to have you here too.


----------



## bclemmons (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm actually pretty up beat. I'm ready for this I think.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there! I have replied a few times on the other post. I read "No More Mr. Nice Guy" in December and read MMSL before that. We read The Five Love Languages a couple of years ago as well as attending a seminar by the author. Maybe we can be a "support group" for recovering nice guys! IM me any time if you want.


----------

